

Pogue Reviews Xoom - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/24/technology/personaltech/24pogue.html?_r=1&hp

======
blinkingled
I found the review ridiculous but I wasn't expecting anything better from
Pogue. Yet another case of non-Apple products bringing the worst out of Pogue!

It sounded like he was marketing the iPad more than reviewing the Xoom. His
point? Copies the iPad neener neener neener!

The bezel on the Xoom is considerably smaller than iPad and has no hardware
buttons but Pogue finds only the differences worth a ridicule.

The browser on the Xoom is way more desktop like than the iPad - Pogue won't
give a damn about that either.

He is bent on making himself look stupid by sigthing the 5 vs. 11 scrollable
desktops on Xoom and iPad when Android desktop is nothing like the I pad.

He found the similar iBooks and Google Books animation similarities amusing
but chose to neglect the fact that you can actually buy a book or two on
Google Book Store ;)

Wow. Just wow. Watch the video as well while you are at it.

------
ZeroGravitas
This is the second review I've seen where they get the price wrong and after
they correct the price they just leave all the conclusions and surrounding
text the same, so that it no longer makes sense. It's a bit sloppy, but maybe
it's done by an lowly-editor who doesn't have the authority to be rewriting
articles just because the author got some basic facts wrong.

